# tomorrow?



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i have no work tomorrow, and nothing else to do, and the weather is perfect lately....so i'm planning on taking a long, mellow spin down the coast. i'll be starting in long beach around mid-morning and will probably be going to either dana point or san clemente and back. if anybody is interested in joining me, even if only for part of the way, either reply to this thread or send me a private message. be nice to have someone to chat with so i don't end up telling myself jokes....not that i do that. i'll check back in the morning.

ciao.


----------

